# Islamabad ATC sentences 3 to death for sharing blasphemous content on social media



## ghazi52

*Islamabad ATC sentences 3 to death for sharing blasphemous content on social media*

Tahir Naseer | Malik Asad
January 8, 2021


 







Islamabad ATC Judge Raja Jawad Abbas delivered the death sentence to three accused for blasphemy. — Reuters/File


An Anti-Terrorism Court (ATC) on Friday sentenced three men to death for sharing blasphemous content on social media. A fourth accused in the same case was sentenced to 10 years imprisonment.

The ATC also issued perpetual arrest warrants for four accused, absconding in the case.

According to the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA), which had investigated the case, Rana Nouman Rafaqat and Abdul Waheed operated fake profiles and disseminated blasphemous material on social media, while Nasir Ahmad had uploaded blasphemous videos to a Youtube channel. On Friday, the verdict was announced by Islamabad ATC Judge Raja Jawad Abbas, who found all three guilty of having committed blasphemy.

A fourth individual, Professor Anwaar Ahmed, was sentenced to 10 years imprisonment, along with a fine of Rs100,000. He had been arrested for disseminating controversial blasphemous views during a lecture at the Islamabad Model College where he was an Urdu teacher.

All four convicts were initially arrested in 2017 in connection with the blasphemy case. According to the FIR, registered by the FIA on March 19, “There are several unknown people/groups disseminating/spreading blasphemous material through internet using social media i.e. Facebook, Twitter, websites, etc. through alleged profiles/pages/handles/sites etc… and several others wilfully defiled and outraged religious feelings, belief by using derogatory words/remarks/graphic designs/images/sketches/visual representations in respect of the sacred names.”

The four individuals were indicted by the ATC on Sep 12, 2017, when they had pleaded not guilty to the charges against them. The ATC had also previously dismissed the bail plea of Professor Anwaar Ahmed in the same case.

During the proceedings, spread over the last three years, the prosecution produced 19 witnesses against the accused. 

Meanwhile, the witnesses for the defence were not admitted by the court because they were blood relatives of the accused.
This is Pakistan's first case in which persons have been convicted for sharing blasphemous content on social media.

Human rights groups say blasphemy laws in Pakistan are often misused to persecute minorities or even against Muslims to settle personal rivalries. Such accusations can end up in lynchings or street vigilantism.

Up to 80 people are known to be imprisoned in the country on such charges — half of whom face life in prison or the death penalty — according to the US Commission on International Religious Freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Terrorists!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

Pakistan and it's archaic laws.
It's a shame that people who claim to be "tolerant" are no different than Indian RSS party

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:

1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Areesh

Good

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## AUz

Great if they were actually involved in such a heinous crime! But alas, as always, it will not be implemented. This country is truly just for secular elites...

Breaks your heart honestly

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karakoram

Rot in hell now


----------



## fitpOsitive

Very nice


----------



## Oracle

Professor Anwaar Ahmed, was sentenced to 10 years imprisonment, along with a fine of Rs100,000. He had been arrested for disseminating controversial blasphemous views during a lecture at the Islamabad Model College where he was an Urdu teacher.

What...... Really [emoji848].. So you can charge this on anyone


----------



## hussain0216

Niccccceeee


----------



## Crystal-Clear

great


----------



## BlueWhales

*FIA se Load wali Saba to kabhi pakrri nahi gaye,
Blasphemer itna jaldi pakarr liye..

Inn jahilo ko itna pata nahi k Internet se kisi ko bhi phansana aaasan hai..

Yeh wohi court hain jo dehshat gardoo ko minutes mein choorrr deti hain,
aur internet se koi bhi blasphemer pakarr leti hain

kuch arsa pahlay mein ne pta aur fia ko ttp k facebook pages k link report kiye email se, to wo ulta mera bio data mangnay lag gaye...wah, pakarrna terrorists ko tha ya mujhay...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Oracle said:


> Professor Anwaar Ahmed, was sentenced to 10 years imprisonment, along with a fine of Rs100,000. He had been arrested for disseminating controversial blasphemous views during a lecture at the Islamabad Model College where he was an Urdu teacher.
> 
> What...... Really [emoji848].. So you can charge this on anyone


Welcome to the Land of stupids.
I disagree with blasphemy against any faith. However, the laws in Pakistan are just plain wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugen

Corruption, no problem, murder, no problem, child rape, no problem... but strict on blasphemy. Pakistanis and their priorities. No wonder this country is a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

dont break the law and dont get in trouble
its really that simple.


----------



## Qmjd

razgriz19 said:


> Pakistan and it's archaic laws.
> It's a shame that people who claim to be "tolerant" are no different than Indian RSS party


Shame on everyone who think that they can defame THE best among all of human race.
You will feel shame if you disrespect your parent let alone the prophets of ALLAH.
Choose the right path and be peaceful.


----------



## Surya 1

Mugen said:


> Corruption, no problem, murder, no problem, child rape, no problem... but strict on blasphemy. Pakistanis and their priorities. No wonder this country is a joke.



But look at some comments of bigots. They are unhappy with they are not hanged immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Asma Jehangir is dead. So we will not hopefully see their release to become another Bhensa or Waqas Goraya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Obey the law

Its as simple as that


----------



## Mugen

Qmjd said:


> United kingdom is a paradise on earth where all of retarded personalities find shelter like your self.


Compared to Pakistan, UK is paradise.


----------



## ARMalik

It is like the Judges opening brothels and then punishing people for going there. It is the same thing. Why not ban the Social media or control it rather then punishing people who go there and put stuff on social media???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

The astounding thing about these trails is that the majority of the culprits tried and convicted under blasphemy LAW happens to be from muslim background.

What made/forced them say lies about The Prophet Saww ? Not everyone was promised $$$ and a visa on arrival by evangelicals

There's a masnoon supplication for people going through demonic incitements. Its not a causal thing as some have committed suicide due to these recurring thoughts which if not dealt with in a timely manner make them say bad words about Allah and his Prophets -------- but the clergy won't counsel them.


----------



## Iltutmish

Mentee said:


> What made/forced them say lies about The Prophet Saww ? Not everyone was promised $$$ and a visa on arrival by evangelicals


Yes, they think if they parrot the propaganda of the Christian missionaries Macron himself come down from heaven to grant them a fancy France visa. **** "atheists" are the worst. Where does this self-hate come from? Hindu ancestry?


----------



## graphican

Hope people learn to respect faith and sentiments close to other people's heart.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Surya 1 said:


> But look at some comments of bigots. They are unhappy with they are not hanged immediately.


Can you have temperament to insult your idols and deities by others???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Iltutmish said:


> Where does this self-hate come from? Hindu ancestry?



Dont go down this path of behaving haughty and talking big words to taunt others that they've missed the message by some centuries as there have been incidences where some peerzaadayz went apostate because Hidaya is from Allah Swt ------ He giveth , He can taketh .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Mugen said:


> Compared to Pakistan, UK is paradise.



Are your incestors from UK or PK? If you are British born to British patents, I wonder what you are doing here, out of your 'Paradise"? Don't you like in there?


----------



## pikkuboss

Oh god! This is cruel man.


----------



## Mugen

graphican said:


> Are your incestors from UK or PK? If you are British born to British patents, I wonder what you are doing here, out of your 'Paradise"? Don't you like in there?


Born in Pakistan. I just wish that my country was not such a shithole that we had to immigrate to another, is that so wrong? At the end of the day, I cannot escape what I am, a Pakistani.

And I do in fact love it here, we are better looked after by the British state than we would be in Pakistan as Pakistanis, prove me wrong, and if you can't, then isn't that truly shameful?

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## jamahir

Mugen said:


> Corruption, no problem, murder, no problem, child rape, no problem... but strict on blasphemy. Pakistanis and their priorities. No wonder this country is a joke.



We can add feudalism, bonded labor and honor killing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugen

jamahir said:


> We can add feudalism, bonded labor and honor killing.


The list is never ending... the more I interreact with Pakistanis, the more I understand why that country is the way it is. We the Pakistanis are the biggest enemy of our own country and ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## graphican

Mugen said:


> Born in Pakistan. I just wish that my country was not such a shithole that we had to immigrate to another, is that so wrong? At the end of the day, I cannot escape what I am, a Pakistani.
> 
> And I do in fact love it here, we are better looked after by the British state than we would be in Pakistan as Pakistanis, prove me wrong, and if you can't, then isn't that truly shameful?



You don't hate your poor mother because a wealthy lady has agreed to adopt you.
You don't compare your motherland with another calling the new "a paradise in comparison".
Don't call names. If you cannot offer a sincere compliment to your homeland, silence is another choice you can make. Don't insult who you have chosen not to help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surya 1

White and Green with M/S said:


> Can you have temperament to insult your idols and deities by others???



Many has done it yet we have not hanged any for that reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Surya 1 said:


> Many has done it yet we have not hanged any for that reason.


Give us the on example of that incident, and your extremist Hindu definitely killed these guys illegally and unconstitutionally


----------



## Surya 1

White and Green with M/S said:


> Give us the on example of that incident, and your extremist Hindu definitely killed these guys illegally and unconstitutionally



You have replaced word Hindus in place Muslims. For example is concern, I have opened a thread on Munnavvar faruqui. Just check that thread if you want to see the example.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Surya 1 said:


> You have replaced word Hindus in place Muslims. For example is concern, I have opened a thread on Munnavvar faruqui. Just check that thread if you want to see the example.


our country and our laws, what is your problems, and this is one the few exception, mostly killed by extremist Hindus


----------



## Surya 1

White and Green with M/S said:


> our country and our laws, what is your problems, and this is one the few exception, mostly killed by extremist Hindus



Than don't interfere in others matter. Other countries too have their laws and very fair laws.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Surya 1 said:


> Than don't interfere in others matter. Other countries too have their laws and very fair laws.


than you guys always against Muslim and Pakistan, Islamophobic nation???


----------



## Surya 1

White and Green with M/S said:


> than you guys always against Muslim and Pakistan, Islamophobic nation???



We don't have time to Islamophobic or Pakistan fobobic. We are in the race to become top economomy. You can live in your delusional world.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Surya 1 said:


> We don't have time to Islamophobic or Pakistan fobobic. We are in the race to become top economomy. You can live in your delusional world.


Can i bring some clips of youtube for you that your bigot govt officials, extremist religious Hindus rants and blabbering about Islam and Pakistan


----------



## gulli

razgriz19 said:


> Pakistan and it's archaic laws.
> It's a shame that people who claim to be "tolerant" are no different than Indian RSS party


Why the hell are religions so interested in converting. I have never seen a person becoming Bill Gates after converting from one religion to another.. Let all follow there own free will, forced will is always bound to have reaction. RSS will itself die the day act/art of conversion is stopped by nonsense religious fanatics.


White and Green with M/S said:


> Can i bring some clips of youtube for you that your bigot govt officials, extremist religious Hindus rants and blabbering about Islam and Pakistan


Its a trap or eveil Yindu Bania sajish and I can see this works perfectly to keep you guys trapped for ever. What even better to see is that you are in no mood to get out of this trap and have developed a comfort zone for yourselves within the trap


----------



## jamahir

Surya 1 said:


> We are in the race to become top economomy.



 As I have already asked you in the other thread, India is the 6th largest economy in the world as of 2020, how has that "grand achievement" changed the miserable lives and deaths of a large percentage of Indians ( hundreds of millions ) ? I think citizens of comparatively much much poorer Cuba have a better life than Indians.


----------



## truthfollower

poor *** need men to protect his honor
is he a true ***?
if FIA was this fast stopping the terrorist attacks


----------



## Iltutmish

truthfollower said:


> poor god need men to protect his honor
> is he a true god?
> if FIA was this fast stopping the terrorist attacks


Silence Hindu.


----------



## truthfollower

Iltutmish said:


> Silence Hindu.


answer my question


----------



## Iltutmish

truthfollower said:


> answer my question


No, Hindu trolls don’t deserve answers. Idol worshippers speaking of „true god“ is beyond funny though .


----------



## truthfollower

...


----------



## Psychic

Mugen said:


> Compared to Pakistan, UK is paradise.


Thanks to plunder and rape of half of the planet for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suriya

*blasphemy laws have no space in **modern** society, certainly not in year 2021.*


----------



## Iltutmish

truthfollower said:


> whats the difference between hindu and muslim? both worship idols


Hindus do, Muslims do not.




Suriya said:


> *blasphemy laws have no space in **modern** society, certainly not in year 2021.*


Why? Every society has blasphemy laws, just with different gods.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

truthfollower said:


> whats the difference between hindu and muslim? both worship idols


What the fcuk you're talking about proofs us that we worshiping idols??, you're reported your baseless claims and rants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

There is a saying in Pakistan that pretty much sums up this:

(ABBA GEE JANATI) My Father (Who went to heaven) went to Steal from this person. He (who will go to hell) was offering namaz. (God's prayers). 

The Thief is going to heaven and person praying to God is going to hell Pakistani Islam!


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Suriya said:


> *blasphemy laws have no space in **modern** society, certainly not in year 2021.*


do you have any temperament that someone try to insult your idols and deities, Hindu extremist can kill this guy that will insult your idols and deities


----------



## truthfollower

White and Green with M/S said:


> do you have any temperament that someone try to insult your idols and deities


whats so special about these idols, deities and gods that you cant insult them or question their power?


----------



## White and Green with M/S

truthfollower said:


> whats so special about these idols, deities and gods that you cant insult them or question their power?


First prove it that Muslims worship idols, if you haven't any answer for me just stop blabbering

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

Mugen said:


> No wonder this country is a joke.


state is spineless in front of terrorists and extremists

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Iltutmish

truthfollower said:


> state is spineless in front of terrorists and extremists


There is always mother India for your kind, why do you cry 24/7 about Pakistan? Fancy asylum visa for Europe rejected?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White and Green with M/S

truthfollower said:


> state is spineless in front of terrorists and extremists


seem to be you're ashiest, don't believe in any religion, the religion is better than your ashiestism


----------



## Psychic

White and Green with M/S said:


> do you have any temperament that someone try to insult your idols and deities, Hindu extremist can kill this guy that will insult your idols and deities


That person you quoted was literally supporting the arrest of a Muslim man who was arrested in India for insulting Hindu gods....that was just yesterday. These hypocrite lowlifes are here to bash Pakistan only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iltutmish

Psychic said:


> That person you quoted was literally supporting the arrest of a Muslim man who was arrested in India for insulting Hindu gods....that was just yesterday. These hypocrite lowlifes are here to bash Pakistan only.


99.9999999% of Internet Hindu Indians are trolls. It’s not about truth or fairness just badmouthing Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prashantazazel

Secular countries should hang a few ultra religious folk in response.


----------



## Iltutmish

prashantazazel said:


> Secular countries should hang a few ultra religious folk in response.


So Modi and his friends are on death row now? Great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

truthfollower said:


> state is spineless in front of terrorists and extremists


LTV


----------



## El Sidd

So Indians and Secular civil society of PDF is up in arms for this.

Expected.

Most of them are PTI and BJP supporters.


----------



## Morpheus

@truthfollower I love that you are crying like a little b**** . Your whole pathetic life revolves around trying to just insult religion. You add nothing to value in society or humanity for that matter. I strongly recommend you consider suicide. Its the only thing you might add value to in this world. Worm food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White and Green with M/S

truthfollower said:


> everyone is even your holy men


hope you will have a disgusting and miserable life forever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iltutmish

White and Green with M/S said:


> hope you will have a disgusting and miserable life forever


He deleted the message. Hindu bravery in action. 



Morpheus said:


> @truthfollower I love that you are crying like a little b**** . Your whole pathetic life revolves around trying to just insult religion. You add nothing to value in society or humanity for that matter. I strongly recommend you consider suicide. Its the only thing you might add value to in this world. Worm food.


The ..... is insulting our religion in every other posts and wonders why Pakistani Muslims don't want to play with him. This attitude is common amongst Hindus (I know, every Pakistani Hindu is in the army and a 200% patriot, especially the ones who go to India and yes, they love Islam because Hindu-Muslim bhai bhai). The two nation theory describes two nations: Muslims and Hindus NOT Pakistan and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

truthfollower said:


> whats the difference between hindu and muslim? both worship idols



@The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Professor

White and Green with M/S said:


> What the fcuk you're talking about proofs us that we worshiping idols??, you're reported your baseless claims and rants



Atheism is a religion too and the followers of that religion follow their Prophet Richard Dawkins. To them every one is an idol worshipper while they worship their own selves or mother nature or whatever.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Iltutmish said:


> He deleted the message. Hindu bravery in action.
> 
> 
> The ..... is insulting our religion in every other posts and wonders why Pakistani Muslims don't want to play with him. This attitude is common amongst Hindus (I know, every Pakistani Hindu is in the army and a 200% patriot, especially the ones who go to India and yes, they love Islam because Hindu-Muslim bhai bhai). The two nation theory describes two nations: Muslims and Hindus NOT Pakistan and India.


May be @truthfollower is a false flag Indian Hindu pretending to be Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iltutmish

Death Professor said:


> Atheism is a religion too and the followers of that religion follow their Prophet Richard Dawkins. To them every one is an idol worshipper while they worship their own selves or mother nature or whatever.....


There is no such thing as atheism. If you don't worship Allah, you worship money, mother nature (you noticed that too? May Allah love you brother ), climate (if you don't buy expensive crap, we will have flooding next year!), your ego and especially in modern days: the state. 

But this is a topic for another time.


----------



## El Sidd

White and Green with M/S said:


> May be @truthfollower is a false flag Indian Hindu pretending to be Pakistani



But the 3 terrorists who face the law are Pakistanis.

The law serves to stop exploitation. Both by the minority and by the majority. If there's corruption, then that's just how things work for everything else.

Pakistani Hindus understand Islam better. You can look up the names in most cases they are not Hindus.


----------



## White and Green with M/S

El Sidd said:


> But the 3 terrorists who face the law are Pakistanis.
> 
> The law serves to stop exploitation. Both by the minority and by the majority. If there's corruption, then that's just how things work for everything else.
> 
> Pakistani Hindus understand Islam better. You can look up the names in most cases they are not Hindus.


he is not Pakistani most probably biased Indian Hindu, saying that Islam and Hinduism both worship idols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

White and Green with M/S said:


> he is not Pakistani most probably biased Indian Hindu, saying that Islam and Hinduism both worship idols


this absurdity can be found in Lahore and Karachi too.

we have plenty of confused people in Pakistan. no shame in accepting that


----------



## White and Green with M/S

El Sidd said:


> this absurdity can be found in Lahore and Karachi too.
> 
> we have plenty of confused people in Pakistan. no shame in accepting that


can you give me a one example of that, you living in Muslim country and didn't know the basic lol


----------



## El Sidd

White and Green with M/S said:


> can you give me a one example of that, you living in Muslim country and didn't know the basic lol


Religious discussions are not allowed.

The 3 sentenced terrorists are evidence enough of perverted contorted theology present in Pakistan


----------



## truthfollower

White and Green with M/S said:


> know the basic


no one like to answer these basic questions. Here i asked these questions and people are going berserker


----------



## White and Green with M/S

El Sidd said:


> Religious discussions are not allowed.
> 
> The 3 sentenced terrorists are evidence enough of perverted contorted theology present in Pakistan


so why you're here, and want to pathetic liberty just like west so any one can rants against our religion/prophet and sahaba, we don't need this fart, thank you


truthfollower said:


> no one like to answer these basic questions. Here i asked these questions and people are going berserker


prove you baseless proofs that Hinduism and Islam worship idols than talk next, you fart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

White and Green with M/S said:


> so why you're here, and want to pathetic liberty just like west so any one can rants against our religion/prophet and sahaba, we don't need this fart, thank you


I continue to call them terrorists. 

You continue to give them a religion.

Pipe down your uber patriotism


----------

